# Anyone know of old bloodline Mountain Pleasure stallions?



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm planning on breeding my old bloodline Mountain Pleasure mare Chloe, I would like to raise a show prospect, and help preserve the "old blood". She's been a proven brood mare, though neither of her foals are in any shows or anything, her filly was sold to the Amish, and her mule colt is being used for work by an old time logger. 
I'm just having a hard time contacting the 'old time' breeders. So i'm asking for some help if anyone can. I know they're becoming more rare. Sorry i'm not interested in out crossing to Rockies, or KY Mountain (no offense to anyone). So if anyone knows of any old bloodline Mountain Pleasure stallions, please let me know. I would greatly appreciate any help and suggestions. Thank you!!


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm honestly not familiar with mountain pleasure horses I'd love to be able to help could you tell me a but more about them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

